# Troubles with Brother multifunction printer

## skunk

Hi everybody!

I'm experiencing a really wired issue with my girlfriend's laptop (but i can reproduce it on my desktop too) using the scanner function of our Brother DCP-7030 multifunction printer: it stopped working after upgrading the kernel from gentoo-souces-3.18.7 to 3.18.9 (and even 3.18.12).

At first I've thought some commit broke it, but that's not the case because even if i recompile the 3.18.7 kernel (with the very same config), it doesn't work and the only way to get it working again is booting the old 3.18.7 kernel compiled on february 22.

With the old kernel i get:

```

$ scanimage --test

scanimage: rounded value of br-x from 215.9 to 215.88

scanimage: rounded value of br-y from 355.6 to 355.567

scanimage: scanning image of size 1648x2291 pixels at 24 bits/pixel

scanimage: acquiring RGB frame, 8 bits/sample

scanimage: reading one scanline, 4944 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: reading one byte...          PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 2 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 4 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 8 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 16 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 32 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 64 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 128 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 256 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 512 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 1024 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 2048 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 4096 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 8192 bytes...  PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 8191 bytes...  PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 4095 bytes...  PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 2047 bytes...  PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 1023 bytes...  PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 511 bytes...   PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 255 bytes...   PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 127 bytes...   PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 63 bytes...    PASS                                                                                                                  

scanimage: stepped read, 31 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 15 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 7 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 3 bytes...     PASS

nadia@nadoosh ~ $ scanimage -L

device `brother3:bus1;dev2' is a Brother DCP-7030 USB scanner

device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_1.3M virtual device

```

While with a fresh compiled one (but the very same kernel) I get:

```

nadia@nadoosh ~ $ scanimage --test

scanimage: rounded value of br-x from 215.9 to 215.88

scanimage: rounded value of br-y from 355.6 to 355.567

scanimage: sane_start: Invalid argument

nadia@nadoosh ~ $ scanimage -L

device `brother3:bus4;dev1' is a Brother DCP-7030 USB scanner

device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_1.3M virtual device

nadia@nadoosh ~ $ scanimage --test

scanimage: open of device brother3:bus4;dev1 failed: Invalid argument

nadia@nadoosh ~ $ scanimage --test

scanimage: open of device brother3:bus4;dev1 failed: Invalid argument

```

I checked the updated packages since february 22 and got this list:

```

Sun Feb 22 13:04:38 2015 >>> www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-40.0.2214.115_p1

Sun Feb 22 13:04:45 2015 >>> virtual/perl-version-0.990.900-r1

Sun Feb 22 13:04:51 2015 >>> virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.217-r1

Sun Feb 22 13:04:59 2015 >>> app-crypt/qca-2.0.3-r1

Sun Feb 22 13:09:15 2015 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18.7

Sun Feb 22 13:09:28 2015 >>> x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11-r1000

Sun Feb 22 13:09:37 2015 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18-r1

Sun Feb 22 13:09:45 2015 >>> kde-misc/kdeconnect-0.8

Mon Feb 23 16:19:38 2015 >>> app-crypt/qca-2.0.3-r1

Mon Feb 23 16:19:45 2015 >>> sys-apps/pciutils-3.3.0-r2

Mon Feb 23 16:19:54 2015 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.1-r4

Mon Feb 23 16:20:02 2015 >>> media-video/mjpegtools-2.1.0-r2

Mon Feb 23 16:20:35 2015 >>> app-office/libreoffice-4.3.5.2

Sun Mar  1 19:17:30 2015 >>> app-portage/portage-utils-0.54

Sun Mar  1 19:17:38 2015 >>> sys-apps/hwids-20150129

Sun Mar  1 19:17:45 2015 >>> x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4

Sun Mar  1 19:17:54 2015 >>> dev-python/setuptools-12.3-r1000

Sun Mar  1 19:18:01 2015 >>> app-editors/nano-2.3.6

Sun Mar  1 19:18:10 2015 >>> net-nds/openldap-2.4.40-r3

Sun Mar  1 19:18:22 2015 >>> net-print/cups-2.0.2-r1

Sun Mar  1 19:18:36 2015 >>> net-fs/samba-3.6.25

Sun Mar  1 19:23:58 2015 >>> www-client/firefox-kde-opensuse-31.5.0

Wed Mar 11 21:07:07 2015 >>> virtual/libiconv-0-r2

Wed Mar 11 21:07:15 2015 >>> sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140728

Wed Mar 11 21:07:23 2015 >>> www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-41.0.2272.76_p1

Wed Mar 11 21:08:02 2015 >>> kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.14.3

Wed Mar 11 21:08:15 2015 >>> dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1l

Wed Mar 11 21:08:43 2015 >>> media-fonts/droid-113-r4

Wed Mar 11 21:09:10 2015 >>> media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.1-r1

Wed Mar 11 21:09:18 2015 >>> dev-python/sip-4.16.6-r1000

Wed Mar 11 21:09:29 2015 >>> dev-vcs/mercurial-3.3.2-r1000

Wed Mar 11 21:09:37 2015 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.12.3-r6

Wed Mar 11 21:09:44 2015 >>> dev-util/sysdig-0.1.98

Wed Mar 11 21:09:54 2015 >>> dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.42.2-r1000

Wed Mar 11 21:10:05 2015 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.42.2

Wed Mar 11 21:10:14 2015 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-3.79

Wed Mar 11 21:10:24 2015 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.13

Wed Mar 11 21:10:29 2015 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729

Wed Mar 11 21:10:48 2015 >>> www-client/chromium-41.0.2272.76

Wed Mar 11 21:10:57 2015 >>> media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1

Wed Mar 11 21:11:05 2015 >>> net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.10.0-r3

Mon Mar 16 01:22:58 2015 >>> net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20150313

Mon Mar 16 01:23:10 2015 >>> www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-41.0.2272.89_p1

Mon Mar 16 01:23:19 2015 >>> dev-util/strace-4.9

Mon Mar 16 01:23:28 2015 >>> dev-lang/orc-0.4.23

Mon Mar 16 01:23:40 2015 >>> dev-python/cython-0.22-r1000

Mon Mar 16 01:23:58 2015 >>> dev-python/numpy-1.9.2-r1000

Mon Mar 16 01:24:06 2015 >>> gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.32

Mon Mar 16 01:24:14 2015 >>> gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.8

Mon Mar 16 01:24:21 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:24:29 2015 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:24:36 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:24:43 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:24:51 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:24:58 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:05 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:12 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:19 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:26 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:33 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:40 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:47 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:25:55 2015 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:26:02 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-assrender-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:26:09 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:26:17 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:26:24 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.4.5

Mon Mar 16 01:26:33 2015 >>> media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.7

Mon Mar 16 01:26:44 2015 >>> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2

Mon Mar 16 01:26:52 2015 >>> net-print/cups-filters-1.0.66

Mon Mar 16 01:26:59 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r3

Mon Mar 16 01:27:06 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.2.4-r1

Mon Mar 16 01:27:14 2015 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729

Mon Mar 16 01:27:23 2015 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r10

Mon Mar 16 01:27:32 2015 >>> net-misc/modemmanager-1.4.2

Mon Mar 16 01:27:40 2015 >>> sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.40

Mon Mar 16 01:27:49 2015 >>> www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.451

Mon Mar 16 01:27:57 2015 >>> sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.1

Mon Mar 16 01:28:05 2015 >>> net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-1.0.0

Mon Mar 16 01:28:13 2015 >>> net-misc/networkmanager-openswan-1.0.0

Mon Mar 16 01:28:21 2015 >>> net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-1.0.0-r1

Mon Mar 16 01:28:30 2015 >>> kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.12

Mon Mar 16 01:30:23 2015 >>> media-gfx/digikam-4.4.0-r1

Mon Mar 16 01:30:31 2015 >>> kde-base/kamera-4.14.3

Mon Mar 16 01:30:41 2015 >>> media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.24-r5

Mon Apr  6 13:38:21 2015 >>> kde-misc/kmozillahelper-0.6.4

Mon Apr  6 13:39:50 2015 >>> sys-devel/gnuconfig-20150304

Mon Apr  6 13:39:55 2015 >>> app-admin/killproc-2.13-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:40:03 2015 >>> www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-41.0.2272.118_p1

Mon Apr  6 13:40:55 2015 >>> sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20150206

Mon Apr  6 13:41:03 2015 >>> app-arch/zip-3.0-r3

Mon Apr  6 13:41:10 2015 >>> dev-libs/xapian-1.2.19

Mon Apr  6 13:41:17 2015 >>> dev-libs/nspr-4.10.8

Mon Apr  6 13:41:25 2015 >>> sys-apps/hwids-20150129-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:41:32 2015 >>> dev-libs/libtasn1-4.4

Mon Apr  6 13:41:37 2015 >>> virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.64.0

Mon Apr  6 13:41:49 2015 >>> dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1m

Mon Apr  6 13:41:57 2015 >>> app-misc/ca-certificates-20140927.3.17.2

Mon Apr  6 13:42:04 2015 >>> x11-libs/libXfont-1.5.1

Mon Apr  6 13:42:12 2015 >>> games-board/gnugo-3.9.1-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:42:21 2015 >>> dev-libs/nss-3.17.4

Mon Apr  6 13:43:20 2015 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18.9

Mon Apr  6 13:43:27 2015 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.4.4

Mon Apr  6 13:43:34 2015 >>> app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3

Mon Apr  6 13:43:43 2015 >>> dev-python/setuptools-15.0-r1000

Mon Apr  6 13:43:57 2015 >>> dev-vcs/mercurial-3.3.3-r1000

Mon Apr  6 13:44:10 2015 >>> x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:44:16 2015 >>> dev-python/beaker-1.6.4-r1000

Mon Apr  6 13:44:21 2015 >>> dev-python/mock-1.0.1-r1000

Mon Apr  6 13:44:26 2015 >>> virtual/python-mock-0

Mon Apr  6 13:44:32 2015 >>> dev-python/mako-1.0.0-r1000

Mon Apr  6 13:44:40 2015 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4-r4

Mon Apr  6 13:44:48 2015 >>> sys-apps/kmod-19

Mon Apr  6 13:44:55 2015 >>> sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.57-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:45:04 2015 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-3.81

Mon Apr  6 13:45:15 2015 >>> dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r4

Mon Apr  6 13:45:23 2015 >>> dev-qt/designer-4.8.5

Mon Apr  6 13:45:53 2015 >>> media-libs/mesa-10.5.2

Mon Apr  6 13:46:03 2015 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:46:12 2015 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.14

Mon Apr  6 13:46:20 2015 >>> app-admin/sudo-1.8.12

Mon Apr  6 13:46:29 2015 >>> net-misc/openssh-6.8_p1-r3

Mon Apr  6 13:46:47 2015 >>> kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3

Mon Apr  6 13:46:56 2015 >>> sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.1-r1

Mon Apr  6 13:47:07 2015 >>> dev-vcs/subversion-1.8.13-r1000

Mon Apr 13 12:34:32 2015 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18.11

Mon Apr 20 08:34:00 2015 >>> www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-42.0.2311.90_p1

Mon Apr 20 08:34:07 2015 >>> sys-apps/microcode-data-20150121

Mon Apr 20 08:34:15 2015 >>> sci-libs/cln-1.3.3

Mon Apr 20 08:34:27 2015 >>> dev-libs/icu-55.1-r1000

Mon Apr 20 08:34:38 2015 >>> dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.13

Mon Apr 20 08:34:47 2015 >>> dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3

Mon Apr 20 08:34:55 2015 >>> x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.15

Mon Apr 20 08:35:02 2015 >>> net-libs/libupnp-1.6.18-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:35:11 2015 >>> dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r4

Mon Apr 20 08:35:26 2015 >>> dev-lang/perl-5.20.2

Mon Apr 20 08:35:33 2015 >>> virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:35:40 2015 >>> virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:35:46 2015 >>> sys-devel/automake-1.14.1

Mon Apr 20 08:35:53 2015 >>> net-libs/libqmi-1.12.6

Mon Apr 20 08:35:59 2015 >>> app-crypt/p11-kit-0.20.7

Mon Apr 20 08:36:11 2015 >>> dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2

Mon Apr 20 08:36:18 2015 >>> dev-util/automoc-0.9.88-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:36:26 2015 >>> x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:36:34 2015 >>> dev-db/sqlite-3.8.9

Mon Apr 20 08:36:43 2015 >>> app-office/libreoffice-l10n-4.4.2.2

Mon Apr 20 08:36:51 2015 >>> dev-libs/geoip-1.6.5

Mon Apr 20 08:37:01 2015 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1000

Mon Apr 20 08:37:07 2015 >>> dev-python/packaging-15.1

Mon Apr 20 08:37:33 2015 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1000

Mon Apr 20 08:37:43 2015 >>> dev-python/setuptools-15.1-r1000

Mon Apr 20 08:37:52 2015 >>> sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.4-r1000

Mon Apr 20 08:38:00 2015 >>> media-libs/raptor-2.0.9

Mon Apr 20 08:38:07 2015 >>> media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1

Mon Apr 20 08:38:15 2015 >>> app-text/libebook-0.1.2

Mon Apr 20 08:38:22 2015 >>> app-text/libmspub-0.1.2

Mon Apr 20 08:38:30 2015 >>> media-libs/libvisio-0.1.1

Mon Apr 20 08:38:35 2015 >>> media-libs/libpagemaker-0.0.2

Mon Apr 20 08:38:42 2015 >>> x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.4

Mon Apr 20 08:38:50 2015 >>> x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3

Mon Apr 20 08:39:00 2015 >>> net-nds/openldap-2.4.40-r3

Mon Apr 20 08:39:08 2015 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-6.7.1

Mon Apr 20 08:39:15 2015 >>> sys-apps/gptfdisk-1.0.0

Mon Apr 20 08:39:20 2015 >>> app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:40:13 2015 >>> dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5

Mon Apr 20 08:40:22 2015 >>> net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.10

Mon Apr 20 08:40:30 2015 >>> app-text/poppler-0.32.0

Mon Apr 20 08:40:37 2015 >>> media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.35

Mon Apr 20 08:40:45 2015 >>> net-print/cups-filters-1.0.66

Mon Apr 20 08:40:55 2015 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.15

Mon Apr 20 08:41:09 2015 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27

Mon Apr 20 08:41:41 2015 >>> x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.14.1-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:41:54 2015 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.10

Mon Apr 20 08:42:00 2015 >>> app-crypt/gcr-3.14.0-r1

Mon Apr 20 08:42:06 2015 >>> gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.14.0

Mon Apr 20 08:42:13 2015 >>> app-crypt/libsecret-0.18

Mon Apr 20 08:42:31 2015 >>> www-client/chromium-42.0.2311.90

Mon Apr 20 08:42:39 2015 >>> sys-fs/udisks-2.1.4

Mon Apr 20 08:42:48 2015 >>> www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.457

Mon Apr 20 08:43:03 2015 >>> www-client/firefox-kde-opensuse-31.5.3

Mon Apr 20 08:43:32 2015 >>> app-office/calligra-2.8.7

Mon Apr 20 08:43:38 2015 >>> dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.0

Mon Apr 20 08:44:15 2015 >>> app-office/libreoffice-4.4.2.2

Mon Apr 20 08:48:32 2015 >>> dev-lang/R-3.0.1

Mon Apr 20 09:26:53 2015 >>> dev-libs/libksba-1.3.2

Mon Apr 20 09:47:51 2015 >>> sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.6.5

Mon Apr 27 11:22:21 2015 >>> sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3

Mon Apr 27 11:22:28 2015 >>> sys-devel/binutils-config-4-r2

Mon Apr 27 11:22:37 2015 >>> net-misc/curl-7.42.0

Mon Apr 27 11:22:46 2015 >>> net-firewall/shorewall-4.6.8.1

Mon Apr 27 11:22:57 2015 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1001

Mon Apr 27 11:23:02 2015 >>> app-admin/ego-0.9.4

Mon Apr 27 11:23:13 2015 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-3.82

Mon Apr 27 11:23:27 2015 >>> dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.5.3

Mon Apr 27 11:23:37 2015 >>> dev-java/icedtea-web-1.5.1-r1

Mon Apr 27 11:23:44 2015 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.4

Wed Apr 29 09:52:10 2015 >>> www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-42.0.2311.135_p1

Wed Apr 29 09:52:42 2015 >>> media-fonts/croscorefonts-1.23.0

Wed Apr 29 09:53:11 2015 >>> media-fonts/wqy-zenhei-0.9.46

Wed Apr 29 09:53:23 2015 >>> app-editors/vim-core-7.4.670-r1

Wed Apr 29 09:53:32 2015 >>> dev-python/setuptools-15.2-r1000

Wed Apr 29 09:53:41 2015 >>> mail-mta/postfix-3.0.1

Wed Apr 29 09:53:55 2015 >>> app-editors/vim-7.4.670

Wed Apr 29 09:54:03 2015 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.4-r1

```

Since both kernes were compiled with gcc-4.8.4, I've excluded it as the cause and since the only packege (from the list above) I've thought it can have something to do with the kernel is sys-kernel/linux-firmware, I've also tried to downgrade to version 20140902, but even recompiling the kernel with this version didn't work...

So I'm puzzled now becase I can't figure out what caused the issue and how to fix it for upgrading the kernel...

Do you guys (and gals) have any idea about what I can try next?

Thank you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

skunk,

You updated or rebuilt media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.24-r5 but that does not really explain the dependance on different kernel versions.

Normally, a sane backends update either works or not.

----------

## skunk

Yes Neddy, I've thought about it too, but it has nothing to do as the version didn't change (the rebuild was trigged because a dependency)...

I'm still wondering what differ in the two kernel builds as even the resulting kernel size differs...Last edited by skunk on Sun May 10, 2015 7:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## charles17

 *skunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While with a fresh compiled one (but the very same kernel) I get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Does $ scanimage -L find that device?

----------

## skunk

Yes it does as you can see from the second code frame above...

----------

## shazeal

Are you 100% sure its the same config for the kernels? Have u tried /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig <kernel> to grab the config from the working kernel to compare?

----------

## skunk

```

# /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig /boot/vmlinuz-3.18.7-gentoo

extract-ikconfig: Cannot find kernel config.

# /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig /boot/vmlinuz-3.18.7-gentoo-test

tail: error writing ‘standard output’: Broken pipe

tail: error writing ‘standard output’: Broken pipe

extract-ikconfig: Cannot find kernel config.

```

but even yes, I'm sure I'm using the same config as I always install the kernel with "make install" which also creates config-<version> files and they don't differ:

```

# diff /boot/config-3.18.7-gentoo /boot/config-3.18.7-gentoo-test                                                                                              

3c3                                                                                                                                                                         

< # Linux/x86 3.18.7-gentoo Kernel Configuration                                                                                                                            

---                                                                                                                                                                         

> # Linux/x86 3.18.7-gentoo-test Kernel Configuration

```

Anything else I should check?

----------

## ct85711

This may be a stupid question, but often the simplest cause is overlooked.  Did you check to make sure you are actually booting and building against the correct kernel, by checking uname -a to ls -l /usr/src/linux?  I don't really like referencing /boot/config*, as that does not mean you are look at the running kernel.  When possible check it again /proc/config.gz which is the running kernel's config.

Note:  You do need 

```
CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y
```

 set, for that file to be available.

 *Quote:*   

> This article gives an overview of the Linux kernel’s CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC feature, which stores in the kernel the config file used to build it.
> 
> What it is
> 
> Linux can store a gzip-compressed kernel configuration file in the kernel itself, and make it available when the kernel is booted. This is very useful for determining how the kernel was configured when it was built. It makes it possible to re-create a kernel without having the configuration saved separately, makes it easier to debug problems with a kernel, and so forth.

 

----------

## skunk

Yes, I'm 100% sure about kernel versions and config files...

Unfortunately CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC was disabled in config, so i can't read /proc/config.gz, but files into /boot have the same creation time so I'm pretty sure nothing was overwritten:

```

# ls -l /boot/*-3.18.7-*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2570882 Feb 22 18:17 /boot/System.map-3.18.7-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2570882 May  9 14:34 /boot/System.map-3.18.7-gentoo-test

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2570882 May  8 13:46 /boot/System.map-3.18.7-gentoo-test.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  144550 Feb 22 18:17 /boot/config-3.18.7-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  144555 May  9 14:34 /boot/config-3.18.7-gentoo-test

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  144555 May  8 13:46 /boot/config-3.18.7-gentoo-test.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3141344 Feb 22 18:17 /boot/vmlinuz-3.18.7-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3141360 May  9 14:34 /boot/vmlinuz-3.18.7-gentoo-test

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3141024 May  8 13:46 /boot/vmlinuz-3.18.7-gentoo-test.old

```

----------

## skunk

Any other idea please?

Thank you.

----------

## charles17

 *skunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm experiencing a really wired issue with my girlfriend's laptop (but i can reproduce it on my desktop too) using the scanner function of our Brother DCP-7030 multifunction printer: it stopped working after upgrading the kernel from gentoo-souces-3.18.7 to 3.18.9 (and even 3.18.12).
> 
> At first I've thought some commit broke it, but that's not the case because even if i recompile the 3.18.7 kernel (with the very same config), it doesn't work and the only way to get it working again is booting the old 3.18.7 kernel compiled on february 22.
> ...

 

So you have an old 3.18.7 kernel that works and a new 3.18.7 kernel that makes trouble. Correct?

Did you think of exactly comparing the kernel images in /boot ?  Are there differences? What if symlinking the old to the new?

----------

## skunk

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *skunk wrote:*   
> 
> I'm experiencing a really wired issue with my girlfriend's laptop (but i can reproduce it on my desktop too) using the scanner function of our Brother DCP-7030 multifunction printer: it stopped working after upgrading the kernel from gentoo-souces-3.18.7 to 3.18.9 (and even 3.18.12).
> 
> At first I've thought some commit broke it, but that's not the case because even if i recompile the 3.18.7 kernel (with the very same config), it doesn't work and the only way to get it working again is booting the old 3.18.7 kernel compiled on february 22.
> ...

 

Correct

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you think of exactly comparing the kernel images in /boot ?
> 
> 

 

what do you mean? I doubt I'll get a clue doing a binary comparison...

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are there differences?
> 
> 

 

Yes, there are differences even in the kernel size as you can see in the above ls output.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What if symlinking the old to the new?

 

Uh? what's the point of symlinking? what I can try is to run the old kernel with the new modules and vice versa in order to find out if the problem resides in the kernel image or in the modules (the kernel is mostly modular), however even after finding out that, I would still not have the clue on how to fix it...

----------

## charles17

 *skunk wrote:*   

> Yes, there are differences even in the kernel size as you can see in the above ls output.

 

When kernel size is different, then most obviously also the config is.  Done a diff, or vimdiff of configs?

----------

## skunk

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *skunk wrote:*   Yes, there are differences even in the kernel size as you can see in the above ls output. 
> 
> When kernel size is different, then most obviously also the config is.  Done a diff, or vimdiff of configs?

 

Yes, please read above...

----------

